# Venice Guide Service Mid January Report



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

What a winter we're having, or lack of. Usually once the water temps get below 57 degrees the keeper size redfish quit biting, and even though the river is at 43, we are still finding 60 degree water in our redfish holes.

I had a second Arkansas crew come down and fish with me the 16-18th, and it was on fire.

The first day, would be a spec day, and even though we only caught 15 specs, I was able to move the boat about 50 yards and they got their limit of redfish plus about 20- sheepsheads. I forgot to take the dock shot.

The second day we would target redfish and they got their limit, plus around 17 black drum and 6 or 7 sheepsheads.

The third day they wanted me to take them bass fishing. After waiting out the fog I brought them to my super top secret bass hole. And it was crazy, we were tripling and quadrupling hookups constantly.

Enjoy the pics.


----------

